# Man of Steel CGI Sculpt (Wip)



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

So since Sunday I decided to make a CGI model of the Man of Steel, Superman (or atleast a bust from his shoulders to top of head). Inspired by the actor playing him currently, Henry Cavill.






So this is it, work in progress currently. 

Let me know what you guys think so far


----------



## Necron (Jun 11, 2013)

The face looks kinda weird... but if it is a WIP, looking forward the finished product!


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2013)

Eyes are kinda freaky looking. Really good for a WIP though.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2013)

Necron said:


> The face looks kinda weird... but if it is a WIP, looking forward the finished product!



Could you please elaborate in what way exactly? 



Chary said:


> Eyes are kinda freaky looking. Really good for a WIP though.



Yeah i dont like the eyes either right now....but thanks buddy!


----------



## Necron (Jun 11, 2013)

The face doesn't look natural, probably it's just the eyes like Chary said.


----------



## nando (Jun 11, 2013)

if it's a wip, you went to far. you need to start at a way lower level mesh and work out all your major shapes first.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2013)

Spoiler


----------

